# [REQUEST] Get rid of the low battery camera disabler



## enphenate (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there any way to disable the low battery indicator that disables the camera if your battery is at a certain level?

I was in Vegas last weekend at a huge music festival was excited to snap some HD photos and videos with my new charge, but too many times i found that my phone didint allow me to take any videos or pictures at crucial moments due to my battery level. I find this really annoying and frustrating at times when you really want to take a picture or a video and you have no option to do anything about it. I should be able to take photos and videos whenever I want to regardless of my battery life.

I dont know what it takes to create a ROM or implement a option to disable/remove the warning all together. Im sure many people would like this because at one point or another you are bound to run into this annoyance.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Give this a shot and let me know. EE4 only.
http://www.mediafire.com/?rx07byzc006ip8t


----------

